# Denkall D-Bol



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

Denkall d-bol Capsules. I will get pics of the caps soon.


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 9, 2004)

I had some of the caps and sold them to my buddy. He said they are great.


----------



## jack hust (Jan 9, 2004)

denkal are the best


----------



## wyatt sanford (Feb 23, 2005)

can anyone tell me where i can purchase these capsules? im in iraq and need them bad


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 23, 2005)

wyatt sanford said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me where i can purchase these capsules? im in iraq and need them bad



Word from the wise my friend....don't ask for sources openly unless you want a shit load of scammers.  Take a look at the home page and you'll find what you need.  As far as taking them in iraq...i doubt seriously that you'll be able to get the diet to make a good cycle, let alone a dbol only cycle.  Wait till you get back to the states and start a real cycle.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 24, 2005)

wyatt sanford said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me where i can purchase these capsules? im in iraq and need them bad



Hey bro, how does someone in Iraq have an IP address in New York?

By the way, it's against board rules to ask for sources on the open boards.


----------



## jsjs24 (Feb 24, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Hey bro, how does someone in Iraq have an IP address in New York?
> 
> By the way, it's against board rules to ask for sources on the open boards.



Good catch Dragon, but does he honestly think he can just come to fitness board and get AAS from total strangers...lol.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 25, 2005)

wyatt sanford said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me where i can purchase these capsules? im in iraq and need them bad





			
				DragonRider said:
			
		

> Hey bro, how does someone in Iraq have an IP address in New York?
> 
> By the way, it's against board rules to ask for sources on the open boards.



Hey bro, come on back and play. Don't quit so easily.


----------

